# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Education & Science > [SOLVED] Upgrading R in Ubuntu 14

## Antonio_Martin

I'm using R version 3.0.2 and I'd like to upgrade it to version 3.1.2 on Ubuntu 14.04 LTS.

I've tried to do all this:

_sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
# deb http://cran.es.r-project.org/bin/linux/ubuntu trusty/
gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-key E084DAB9
gpg -a --export E084DAB9 | sudo apt-key add -
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get upgrade
_
However, I cannot upgrade the program:

_R.Version()
__$version.string_
_[1] "R version 3.0.2 (2013-09-25)"_

Could anyone help me?

----------


## steeldriver

The # character indicates the start of a comment line - did you remove that? otherwise the cran.es.r-project.org repository will be ignored

----------


## Antonio_Martin

That was the problem. Thank you  :Smile:

----------

